# Warning... graphic article :(



## robin (Dec 18, 2010)

My God, that is appalling! 

My heart breaks for all those dogs, too, PC. 

But the thing that really jacks up my blood pressure? People KNEW. This weirdo didn't live in a vacuum. His parents knew. Her parents knew. The neighbors, who surely must have heard the horrible sounds, knew. His parole officer must have known -- he was already on house confinement for having weapons as a parolee. 

People KNEW. And did nothing.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Good grief what a sick man. I hope they lock him up and through away the key!!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

i can't post what i want because it would be edited ... i have so utterly disgusted, saddened, pissed and that's me b eing mild. i have a lot of f words spewing forth because that is how i really feel.

****ing mother****er

and i'm being calm for moi.


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

if the swat team had not intervened, i bet he would have eventually really harmed or killed that woman. 
he is an extremely ****ed up man.
i worked for 5 years in the domestic violence field and torture abuse of animals is a common control tactic. to this extent, though ...oh my god. 

i am absolutely disgusted.

and to have had to watch him do that and then clean it up. she's going to be really messed up for a while. poor woman.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

What a sick man... that is truly disturbing. That poor woman is going to have some serious PTSD... Yikes. Thank goodness for the remaining dogs who found REAL homes. That man cannot be let loose in public again. Shame on her parents for not calling sooner (if they did in fact know before then), shame on his parole officer for not following up properly. And if a neighbor or passerby heard... WHY wouldn't they call anonymously?? Shame on them. They could have saved so many lives if they had called in.


----------

